# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > Foxpro >  file access denied

## rahro

سلام 
موقع اجرای بعضی از قسمتهای یک پروژه مربوط به برنامه هایی که قبلا توی محیط داس نوشتم و معمولا از حجم پردازش بالایی برخودار هست (البته اجرای تو محیط ویندوز) با خطای ذیل بر میخورم 

file access denied 

چه جوری میشه این مشکل رو حل کرد
البته این نکته رو یاد آور شوم من توی محیط داس , قبلا فقط با foxprox برنامه های خود رو کمپایل میکردم

----------


## mehran_337

بیشترین چیزی که اتفاق می افته اجرای چند باره یک برنامه هست یعنی برنامه سینگل رو بخوای بصورت چند کاربره استفاده کنی.
set exclusive off بزار ببین درست می شه؟؟؟

----------


## rahro

> بیشترین چیزی که اتفاق می افته اجرای چند باره یک برنامه هست یعنی برنامه سینگل رو بخوای بصورت چند کاربره استفاده کنی.
> set exclusive off بزار ببین درست می شه؟؟؟


سلام 
این فرمان ابتدا برنامه بود ولی 
این فرمان رو تو  پورسیجر مربوطه ام کپی کردم مشکل حل شد ولی چرا؟ :خیلی عصبانی:  
چرا تو داس مشکلی نداره ولی تو ویندوز اینطوری میشه ؟!!!

----------


## mehran_337

منم خیلی وقتها می بینم یکسری برنامه ها در حین کار ریست می شه . مخصوصا همین بحث یادمه این خاصیت آن بود اما نمی تونستم از زپ استفاده کنم.
به هر حال از دو حال خارج نیست . بزاریم پای باگ های برنامه یا ایرادهای خودمون.
من که اشکال رو از روتین های خودم می دونم و یه خورده از vfp
باز خدا رو شکر حل شد بقیه رو بیخیال

----------


## kia1349

ویندوز به طور پیش فرض محیطی است برای کار در شبکه به همین دلیل محیطهایی مثل فاکس وقتی فایلی رو از دسته جداول باز میکنند حداکثر نظارت را در امنیت آن بکار میبرن
پس برای اینکه به سیستم بفهمانیم ما روی این فایل میخواهیم کارهای خاصی انجام بدیم حتما باید از set exclusive off استفاده کنیم

----------


## kia1349

البته میتوانید از طریق تنظیمات فاکس در قسمت tools>option بعضی از مقادیر پیش فرض در سیستم را به سلیقه خودتان تغییر بدهید

----------


## rahro

> البته میتوانید از طریق تنظیمات فاکس در قسمت tools>option بعضی از مقادیر پیش فرض در سیستم را به سلیقه خودتان تغییر بدهید


سلام 
حقیر توی  برنامه نوشته شده داس مشکل داشتم . بحرحال متشکرم از شما

----------

